# Looking for good recipe to smoke cheese



## kvn (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello,

I have only posted a few times,

I am looking for various recipes to smoke cheese.
I had heard putting rubs on the cheese can help?

looking for advice and recipes?

thanks


----------



## JCAP (Mar 23, 2021)

I’ve never put rubs on cheese, just some light smoke. I cut a standard block of cheese into 4 pieces and then those go into the smoker.  This way, the cheese and smoke profile shines.


----------



## shaneyb72 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ya, I agree with JCAP.  I feel like rub on the cheese would take away from the flavor of the cheese itself.  Just get a variety cheeses you like, portion them properly, and apply light smoke.  Then make sure you wrap them and let them mellow...or it’ll all taste like an ashtray!
I’ve used Colby, Monterey, cheddar, Gouda, provolone, etc...


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 23, 2021)

JCAP said:


> I’ve never put rubs on cheese, just some light smoke. I cut a standard block of cheese into 4 pieces and then those go into the smoker.  This way, the cheese and smoke profile shines.


JCAP has you covered on this one!

Dave


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 23, 2021)

No rubs, light smoke, test a small slice after a few hours(repeat until desired profile is found), and use dust. Dust will give you a cleaner smoke flavor. 

Chris


----------



## shaneyb72 (Mar 23, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> No rubs, light smoke, test a small slice after a few hours(repeat until desired profile is found), and use dust. Dust will give you a cleaner smoke flavor.
> 
> Chris


Chris...do you find that with dust you don’t have to let it mellow then?  The last batch I did was with pellets and was maybe fairly heavy.  I had to let it mellow in the fridge for a good 2-3 weeks before it was good.


----------



## Murray (Mar 23, 2021)

How to smoke cheese. Step by Step - Bradley Smokers North America
					

Smoking cheese involves a lot of trial and error before you hit that winning recipe. To help you, we are sharing the result of three years of experimenting!




					www.bradleysmoker.com
				




Maple syrup glaze. I have never tried this so I can’t comment on flavor.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 23, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> No rubs, light smoke, test a small slice after a few hours(repeat until desired profile is found), and use dust. Dust will give you a cleaner smoke flavor.
> 
> Chris


I do as the same as Chris.  

Dave


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 23, 2021)

Between using dust, and taste-testing I've gotten to the point where I don't have to let it sit for the 2 week period to eat. Although letting it rest does seem to enhance the color.

My basic process:
1. Using apple or hickory dust I'll smoke the cheese for two hours.
2. Then I'll slice off a piece and taste. That's my sacrificial block of cheese.
3. If it's not to where I want it - then continue the smoking process for another hour or two.
4. Repeat taste test.
5. If it's where I think I want it. Let the cheese sit on the counter for a few hours on a wire rack. Then rest overnight in the fridge. Either uncovered or loosely covered in plastic. Allowing air flow around the cheese.
6. Repeat taste test in the morning. If it needs more smoke then fire up the smoker again and repeat step 1. Then step 2. If the cheese is where I want it then I'll vacuum seal it for future use, or start eating it. 

Time of smoking is dependent on the type of cheese, type of wood dust and temperature of the smoker. The warmer it is the quicker I think the cheese takes on smoke. 32* is a little to cold, 70* is too warm and you'll start seeing cheese sweats and rounding of the edges(melting). 40 to 50 is perfect. Hickory is stronger then apple so the time in smoke will be shorter(normally).

Chris

That about it in a nutshell.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Mar 23, 2021)

Not rub exactly. But I've rolled fresh mozzerella in cracked pepper before then smoked it. Other then that. Same as already noted


----------



## crazzycajun (Mar 23, 2021)

I swear there was another article about flavoring cheese but here’s something to look at





						Anyone ever rolled cheese in rub before smoke?
					

Seen someone do it on another forum. Looked good, sounds good.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## cmayna (Mar 23, 2021)

Just smoked a batch of Mozzarella last week for 3 hours using apple pellets during a pretty brisky cold day.  Perfect!

Vacuum sealed it up, back into the spare fridge for 2-3 months before I touch it.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm still experimenting. I've never used rub on my cheese but a very light sprinkle might be good on some sharp cheddar, I'll give it a try.
I use my gas grill as a smoke chamber and a 6" A-MAZE-N pellet smoker tube to generate the smoke.  A tube full will last approximately 2 hours and it doesn't produce much heat. Two hours with apple pellets work pretty good. Ambient temperature seems to be very important. My best results have been when the temperature was between 40-60*F.  When the smoke runs out I wrap it in cellophane and let it mellow in the refrigerator for two weeks. Then vacuum sealed.
Smoking cheese was something I had never done before last fall. Inquiring on the forums got me started. Great advise in this thread just like I got back then.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 23, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Between using dust, and taste-testing I've gotten to the point where I don't have to let it sit for the 2 week period to eat. Although letting it rest does seem to enhance the color.
> 
> My basic process:
> 1. Using apple or hickory dust I'll smoke the cheese for two hours.
> ...


THIS!


----------

